# Programs every pc should have.



## Garuf (5 Jan 2009)

What programs should every pc have? What are your most recommended programs?
For me I'm a massive fan of ms paint and firefox. 
What do other people recommend? Including firefox plugins.


----------



## JamesM (5 Jan 2009)

Programs I can't live without 

Firefox
Photoshop
Edit Plus 2
WinMySQLAdmin
XAMPP
AVG
Zone Alarm Pro
uTorrent
FlashGet
Spider Solitaire
Ad-Aware Pro
TVU Player
Nero 7
TeamSpeak
WinRAR
3DStudioMax


----------



## Garuf (5 Jan 2009)

I'm a huge fan of bit lord and btjunkie. The best torrent source. Except at uni.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (5 Jan 2009)

I just CANNOT live without Firefox or iTunes.

Other programs I use often though are:
Microsoft Word
MS Paint
Windows Live Messenger
4oD
Kasperskey Anti-Virus

Screen grab! is a good add-on. Apart from that I just use a load of web developer add-ons.

If you want some good open-source programs The GIMP is a good Photoshop alternative and also Open Office as a word processor.


----------



## Luketendo (5 Jan 2009)

Windows Live Mesenger
Mozilla Firefox
Mozilla Thunderbird
Teamspeak
Ventrilo
mIRC


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Jan 2009)

AV and Spyware:
- Kaspersky Anti-Virus (best by far)
- AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition (If you don't want to pay for one)
- Spybot Search and Destroy
- Ad-Aware
- CCleaner
- Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware (This might delete older windows XP cracks if you using pirate copy, won't delete latest crack, it's one of the best)

Firewall (if your AV doesn't have one):
- Comodo Firewall Pro
- ZoneAlarm

Internet Apps:
- Mozilla Firefox (browser)
- Mozilla Thunderbird (email)
- uTorrent (Peer2Peer)
- Flash FXP (best FTP client)

Multimedia:
- K-Lite Full codec pack (All video and sound codecs you will ever need and comes with Media Player Classic which plays almost everything)
- WinDVD
- Gimp
- Paintshop Pro 
- Nikon Capture (quick and easy program to edit photos)
- OJOsoft Total Video Converter (convert movie files into various formats, ipod/iphone, PDA, etc...)
- iTunes

Burning Tools:
- DVD Shrink(DVD ripper and shrinker to fit single layer discs)
- ImgBurn (best image burning app)
- Nero Burning ROM
- Magic ISO & Disc (very good program to install apps/games from ISO's without the need to burn them to Discs first)

Systems tools:
- Smart Defrag (free)
- UltimateDefrag 2008 (better but not free)
- WinDirStat (check the contents of your HDD by dir sizes)

Parental Control (For those with kids):
- KidZui

Encryption/Passwords:
- TrueCrypt (protect folders on your HDD or the entire drive)
- KeyPass (Secure way to store all your passwords, there is also a portable verion to run from a memory stick)


----------



## Superman (5 Jan 2009)

Winamp - to listen to mp3s
Media Monkey - to sort mp3s
bbc iplay - to catch up on EastEnders
Photoshop CS3
Dreamweaver CS3


----------



## GreenNeedle (6 Jan 2009)

I use Avast instead of AVG.  Updates automatically and AVG suddenly did loads of changes to theirs which slowed my PC down no end.  Then I have Spybot,  Spyware Blaster and Zone alarm basic.

For cleaning I use CCleaner first then Disk Cleanup, the Registry Mechanic.

For Defrag I use SmartDefrag because its really quick, then normal defrag to do the bits that SmartDefrag missed.

Utorrent is cool and isohunt website is easy to use.

GoogleChrome as a browser with IE as a backup for problems.

AuctionSentryDeluxe for ebay sniping

For DVDs I use MagicISO, DaemonLite, DVDShrink, DVD Decypter, ConvertXtoDVD

With pics I don't mess with them at all.  I just reduce them in IrfanView.

I have Office 2007 but wish I hadn't.  97-2003 was much easier to use.  Usual change for change's sake from MS!!!

Others : WinZip, WinRar, ScreengrabPro.

AC


----------



## Thomas McMillan (6 Jan 2009)

I agree about Office 2007, Andy. I think they tried to make it easier to use but... didn't.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jan 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> I agree about Office 2007, Andy. I think they tried to make it easier to use but... didn't.


After using it for a while I actually prefer it, specially Outlook has been much improved.


----------



## GreenNeedle (6 Jan 2009)

I mainly use Excel within Office and now everything is icons it can be quite hard to find what I want especially borders.  I have dragged all the borders onto the top bar now, but still they have altered it.  One click used to give the border and another click would remove it again.  Now you click and get the border but if you click again nothing happens.  You have to right click-format-borders to deselect the border.  PITA

I agree Outlook is quicker though.  Still far too much rubbish I don't need in it though.

AC


----------



## vauxhallmark (6 Jan 2009)

Don't get me started on Outlook!

I had to change my signature the other day, at the only one of my works where i have to use Outlook (2007) and I couldn't for the life of me work out how to do it. Finally found out in 'Help'. Step 1 (of 5) was:

1. In a new message, on the Message tab, in the Include group, click Signature, and then click Signatures.

What???? Why on earth should I have to open a new message to edit my signature? No wonder I couldn't find it! Can you imagine doing phone support for this, too: "in the include group click Signature, and then Signatures".

Grrr. Had to get it off my chest.

Have fun with your new computer!

Mark


----------



## JamesM (6 Jan 2009)

I get all my emails through GMail.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jan 2009)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> I had to change my signature the other day, at the only one of my works where i have to use Outlook (2007) and I couldn't for the life of me work out how to do it. Finally found out in 'Help'. Step 1 (of 5) was:
> 1. In a new message, on the Message tab, in the Include group, click Signature, and then click Signatures.


Tools -> Options -> Mail Format tab -> Signatures


----------



## vauxhallmark (6 Jan 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> vauxhallmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much more sensible - you should get a job at Microsoft writing their help files!

Cheers,

M


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jan 2009)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> Much more sensible - you should get a job at Microsoft writing their help files!


Glad to be of service


----------



## Themuleous (8 Jan 2009)

Chuck's Planted Aquarium Calculator for Windows - of course!!!

Sam


----------



## Thomas McMillan (8 Jan 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Chuck's Planted Aquarium Calculator for Windows - of course!!!
> 
> Sam



explain??


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Jan 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Chuck's Planted Aquarium Calculator for Windows - of course!!!
> Sam



I would rather say Nutric Calc, check Matts signature


----------

